# Breed Ideas?



## KatjaMK (Apr 20, 2015)

Hello! My husband and I purchased 3 sheep from an Amish family down the road from us, but they didn't know the breed. I was just wondering if anyone had any ideas and could help us out since these are our first sheep. They're about 4 months old, 60ish pounds, white wool and white face.


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 27, 2015)

Hard to tell off these pictures... what color are their hooves? Can you get a face picture?

They do look wormy (the ones in the front and right look thin, but wide--possibly potbellied; the one in the middle has poop on the butt) so I would get them wormed before you move them out of their pen. Looks like one needs castrated too unless you plan to breed him!


----------

